
Ask HN: Show Us Your Personal Website/Blog? - clusmore
I&#x27;ve seen a couple[1][2] of posts recently about personal websites&#x2F;blogs where some people seemed hesitant to post their own site, and perhaps more didn&#x27;t post at all to avoid self-promotion. So I thought, why not ditch the modesty and just have a post where you can shamelessly plug your own website. I love reading your comments here, so let&#x27;s see what you all have put on your websites.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19188760<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19114037
======
acconrad
[https://conradadam.com](https://conradadam.com)

I'm a UX engineer so my focus was on a site that loads quickly, is accessible,
and is easy to read. It gets 100s across the board on Google Lighthouse
because it's built with one HTML file.

The CSS was ruthlessly cut down to a single style tag and I believe there's
only a tiny bit of JavaScript for lazy loading images and Service Workers for
offline capabilities (in case you _need_ my email in a Subway tunnel?). The
service worker file needed to be separated (so I guess it's two files then)
but the single HTML was compressed as much as I possibly could to reduce the
size down. I even downloaded the Google font file to preload it faster and to
strip out all of the unused glyphs.

It definitely loads quickly.

I also have some interest in design, so I wanted to express myself a bit,
choosing lots of fonts and designs to create a somewhat eclectic homage to
computing past and present.

~~~
danieltorre
Woah, that's a seriously fast loading site. Well done!

------
edent
I wrote an SVG powered contact page which is around 16KB.
[https://edent.tel/](https://edent.tel/)

I was trying to get the most functionality out of the minimum possible size.

~~~
Libbum
This is really cool! Simple and very effective. Well done.

------
jitl
[https://jake.tl](https://jake.tl)

My full name is Jake Teton-Landis so I’m overjoyed I could get this domain
name. I redesigned the site from scratch in 2018, although most of the content
is from long before then. The bit I’m proud of is
[https://jake.tl/notes/2018-03-28-goto/](https://jake.tl/notes/2018-03-28-goto/)

Built with [Ivy], a static site generator I picked for its simple content
model and well-designed plugin architecture. I wrote a custom plugin to inline
resources like CSS and images. Auto-deployed using Github Actions which I find
very handy. Hosted by Firebase Hosting which gives me free CDN & HTTP/2
delivery and an easy deploy tool. DNS from gandi.net, a [“no bullshit”]
independent registrar I highly recommend.

I hope to publish a long-form post completely explaining how my website works
in a way understandable to any English speaker familiar with computers, but no
ETA on that.

Ivy:
[https://darrenmulholland.com/docs/ivy/](https://darrenmulholland.com/docs/ivy/)

No bullshit: [https://www.gandi.net/en/no-
bullshit](https://www.gandi.net/en/no-bullshit)

~~~
wink
Maybe the perfection enthusiast should fix the typo in the website blurb ;)

------
seba_dos1
[https://dosowisko.net/](https://dosowisko.net/)

Just a little business card-like thingie. It might become a blog some day. I'm
particularly proud of its 404 page ;)

------
jonaswouters
[https://jonaswouters.com](https://jonaswouters.com)

Personal blog that I usually don’t promote because it’s about myself and some
of my reasoning. Older posts are not even valid anymore and I will revisit
them when I feel like it.

It’s about writing more and reflecting on my decisions and experiences.

I recently moved from a static website to write.as because I want to focus on
the content. Something broke in my pipeline and as a result I didn’t post
updates for years.

At some point I want to make [http://jw.be](http://jw.be) an entry point to my
blogs and businesses. It’s pointing to my company website for now.

------
Libbum
My blog is at
[https://axiomatic.neophilus.net/](https://axiomatic.neophilus.net/) where I
write mostly about software/math/physics. A static site built using Zola
[https://www.getzola.org/](https://www.getzola.org/)

I also have a travel/photoblog which has some really cool features. It's
written in Elm
[https://odyssey.neophilus.net/](https://odyssey.neophilus.net/)

~~~
xorand
Very nice! I had a very popular G+ collection with hundreds of animations,
which I deleted. Now, by looking at your photoblog, I wonder if I can suck all
the photos from posts from [1] and then use your Odyssey [2].

[1]
[https://get.google.com/albumarchive/110322266958783287132/al...](https://get.google.com/albumarchive/110322266958783287132/albums/photos-
from-posts)

[2] [https://github.com/Libbum/Odyssey](https://github.com/Libbum/Odyssey)

------
geraltofrivia
If you're looking for a simple, static page which doesn't require any
additional libraries, is lightweight and can be hosted easily on GitHub, I
can't recommend Jon Barron's enough.

Source:
[https://github.com/jonbarron/website](https://github.com/jonbarron/website)

Page: [https://jonbarron.info](https://jonbarron.info)

It's easy to modify to suit your content, as I did.

Link: [https://priyansh.page](https://priyansh.page) (Not updated recently).

Also consider getting a .page domain, which I feel is perfect for these
purposes.

Link: [https://get.page](https://get.page)

------
Zanni
Long, long ago I was a developer at Microsoft, and at a small startup before
that. I've since transitioned into theatre, but I love keeping up with the
tech world via Hacker News (which is my way of warning you that my blog is
completely non-technical).

I've just started a series about writing fight scenes, from the perspective of
a fight choreographer: [https://lovebloodrhetoric.com/2019/02/03/writing-the-
fight-v...](https://lovebloodrhetoric.com/2019/02/03/writing-the-fight-
violence-vs-action/).

------
clusmore
I'll get the ball rolling. This is my personal blog:
[https://lusmo.re](https://lusmo.re)

I've overhauled the style recently inspired a lot by the simplicity of
Butterick's Practical Typography[0]. It's all hand-written HTML and CSS, with
JS completely optional only there to enable the theme switcher and 1-click
copy on code snippets.

[0]: [https://practicaltypography.com/](https://practicaltypography.com/)

------
jxm262
Can I just chime in to say I appreciate all the folks responding here. I've
had various personal websites/blogs in the past but nothing currently. Would
love to start one soon again and this just gave me that extra jolt of
motivation I think I needed.

------
DoctorProfessor
[https://pixelpoppers.com/](https://pixelpoppers.com/)

Started in 2009 as a Blogger blog about video game
design/culture/psychology/philosophy (my most-read post was about quitting
World of Warcraft[1] and was discussed on HN at the time[2]), it's now a
(mostly) static site built in Hugo including the blog, my own developed games
and a dev blog about them (only one game so far; that's a new part of the
project), quick reviews of games I play, shared links to interesting
articles/videos, and a blogroll of other recommended websites.

I'm very much a fan of "Publish (on your) Own Site, Syndicate Elsewhere", so
I've been moving all of my content together under my own control. My articles
also go to Medium, my games also go to itch.io, my shared links are also on
Pinboard, etc., but everything is primarily on my own site and if any of the
external services vanished I wouldn't lose anything.

It's been a great way to learn more web development tools and skills, and it's
nice to have both "write something creative" and "tinker with site
infrastructure" as project options depending on what kind of energy I have in
my free time.

[1]: [https://pixelpoppers.com/2010/12/doing-my-dailies-why-i-
quit...](https://pixelpoppers.com/2010/12/doing-my-dailies-why-i-quit-wow-and-
started-working-out/) [2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2054992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2054992)

------
pepijndevos
[http://pepijndevos.nl/](http://pepijndevos.nl/)

The site is mostly about my personal projects. Everything from the web to Z80
assembly to electronics. Currently ongoing: homebrew modular synth

The design is quite old, most recently updated with a mobile layout. Powered
by Jekyll with very plain HTML and CSS with a smudge of JS for the rotating
wheel. Search is broken and I have not found an alternative.

------
luxpir
Great thread idea!

I'm a fan of static sites, Hugo in particular. Went from WP on Apache in early
2000s, to Drupal/Nginx to Hugo/Nginx more recently. I edit the sites locally
and rsync the files with an alias when done. Saves messing about with a CMS.
Which I've done enough of in my time. Quick and cheap way to host a bunch of
fast sites.

Freelance + blog site using Kube framework/Hugo. After looking at all the
great sites here, it definitely needs some colour, a new favicon, some images
of yours truly and update of services offered. But before that lot gets done,
it's at:

> [https://lukespear.co.uk/](https://lukespear.co.uk/)

This other one is experimental, the better looking of the two, probably the
home for courses I hope to put out this year:

> [https://objectivelyfun.com/](https://objectivelyfun.com/)

It uses a customised Hugo theme - related posts, new sidebar, new post layout,
new post types, improved meta stuff etc.

Keep sharing - it's great for ideas.

------
seanwilson
Recently redesigned homepage for my software consultancy services (aimed for
minimal but nice looking and made the tech jargon easy to skip if you're non-
technical):

[https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

This is the homepage for my paid Chrome extension that audits multiple pages
at a time for SEO, speed and security problems like broken links, duplicate
content, render blocking scripts and insecure password forms:

[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

The homepage is less than 300KB (custom CSS theme, minimal JS + all images use
SVG including the header screenshot) and the whole website follows all the
rules the extension advocates (see
[https://www.checkbot.io/guide](https://www.checkbot.io/guide)).

Feedback welcome! :)

------
tarasmatsyk
Hey Hacker News! Python^Vim user here.

A blog: [https://tarasmatsyk.com/](https://tarasmatsyk.com/) I always export
posts on medium:
[https://medium.com/@tarasmatsyk](https://medium.com/@tarasmatsyk)

I am talking about Architecture, ML SOA models in production and Team building
activities. Next post is going to be about our experience of using PyTorch in
production for a year.

It's backed with GoHugo on top of Netlify and I am extremely happy about it.
Also I wrote a post on how to start a blog under 2 hours where compared most
popular blogging engines for engineers: [https://tarasmatsyk.com/posts/1-how-
to-start-a-blog-in-2-hou...](https://tarasmatsyk.com/posts/1-how-to-start-a-
blog-in-2-hours/)

------
rheffern
[http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Mostly it's an online CV, but I blog occasionally. Some entries that may
interest HN are:

[http://heffern.net/rob/index.php/2018/05/18/hello-
world/](http://heffern.net/rob/index.php/2018/05/18/hello-world/) . How much
should a Harvard Lotto ticket sell for?

[http://heffern.net/rob/index.php/2018/08/25/ch-1-kismayo-
som...](http://heffern.net/rob/index.php/2018/08/25/ch-1-kismayo-somalia-is-
the-most-valuable-real-estate-in-the-solar-system/) Why the Somali coast is
the most valuable real-estate in the Solar System

------
pravj
Website: [https://hackpravj.com](https://hackpravj.com) Blog:
[https://hackpravj.com/blog](https://hackpravj.com/blog)

I write about explorable explanations from a software engineering perspective,
going after a particular problem and explaining it using either data or a
solution.

For example, my recent article was about solving Google AI's game Semantris
using Computer Vision. [https://hackpravj.com/blog/solving-semantris-opencv-
word2vec...](https://hackpravj.com/blog/solving-semantris-opencv-word2vec/)

This year I've decided to write about my learnings in products. I've my first
topic in making, will try to publish it as soon as I get time.

------
_mrmnmly
haha I was thinking about starting similar thread :) don't bother if I repost
from other thread again?

[https://lukaszkups.net](https://lukaszkups.net)

My DeusEx-game-inspired personal website (love the game, especially from the
design side so decided to take an inspiration from it)

Will soon release tool I've used to generate this website (yes, another static
site generator ;) )

~~~
luxpir
:+1: for the design, guy! Cyberpunk done well. Just needs a 90s feel
"Metadyne" style corporation name slapped across it and a neon/rain page and
I'll never leave.

------
lifebeyondfife
[https://lifebeyondfife.com/](https://lifebeyondfife.com/)

Tech: some coding projects e.g. an old constraint solver in an Excel
spreadsheet which helps pick a fantasy football team, opinions on software
development, how I designed my wedding ring, and a series of git-for-beginners
posts.

I used to self-enforce "must make a post at least once per month" for a few
years, but it's been a while since I last blogged regularly. Plan to restart
this year with a series on fitness for tech/office workers.

Top tip: choosing a subject matter agnostic name means that you can alter what
you blog about as your interests change over the years.

------
majewsky
[https://xyrillian.de](https://xyrillian.de)

My website has mostly two halfs: my podcasts and radio shows (German only),
and my blog (English only). I'm starting a second podcast show next week where
I visit hackerspaces across Germany, so if any German listeners are
interested, keep an eye out for that.

Source code is at
[https://github.com/majewsky/xyrillian.de](https://github.com/majewsky/xyrillian.de)
\- Most parts are autogenerated (e.g. the build process pulls metadata from
the podcast audio files to render into the page) using Go scripts and
Makefiles.

------
louisswiss
My personal website/blog is here:
[https://www.louisnicholls.com](https://www.louisnicholls.com)

I tend to write mainly about technical marketing, bootstrapping and common
early-stage founder mistakes.

~~~
luxpir
Signed up for the newsletter - this guy can market!

------
Pamar
[https://pa-mar.net/](https://pa-mar.net/)

Nothing special, I do not write code worth publishing for example. It is just
a personal site to document some of my passions - it is also practical
sometimes to write a short piece about recurring questions (e.g.: "how to make
your own hanko" has been my most popular piece for years now [https://pa-
mar.net/Study/ShoDo/HankoDo-it-Yourself.html](https://pa-
mar.net/Study/ShoDo/HankoDo-it-Yourself.html) )

------
moviuro
Things that might be not-so-useless, mostly home-related networking, FAQs for
subreddits I participate in, and bad puns...
[https://try.popho.be](https://try.popho.be)

------
h4myio
Couple of years back, I finally decided to document my efforts. I have a thing
for coming up with new ideas and troubleshooting, so I thought to myself maybe
it's time to share them with others and give back something to the community.
And I must say, even though it only hosts just couple of posts by now,
starting my blog was probably one of the most satisfying things I'd ever done.

[https://hamy.io](https://hamy.io)

------
simonswain
[https://simonswain.com/](https://simonswain.com/) Links to personal projects
and conf talk videos.

------
apexalpha
[https://jules.hu.ls/](https://jules.hu.ls/)

I made it to get familiar with all tooling involved - I host the website
myself at home. From the hardware to middle ware to the web server it all runs
on a simple €150 dell server.

Might be a bit slow for non EU people because of it. :)

To create it I used Hugo!

[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)!

edit: no markdown here...

~~~
svenhof
Looks good and loads fine from ireland :) Might want to reduce the size of the
profile picture. jules.jpg is 1.6mb

~~~
apexalpha
>Might want to reduce the size of the profile picture. jules.jpg is 1.6mb

Yeah it's on the list!

------
fretflip
[https://www.fretflip.com](https://www.fretflip.com) | An interactive guitar
fretboard tool to make shareable scale and chord charts. I'm using it as a
common place for learning guitar and bass. Opened it up for others to store
their own charts, some are using it for education. Still non-profit but glad
to share.

------
rumno0
[https://www.owenrumney.co.uk](https://www.owenrumney.co.uk)

It's a bit of a mismash of subjects but covers things I'm currently working on
or seem interesting.

Powered by Jekyll, hosted on Github. It has very few visitors because I am
reluctant to shout about the posts in case they're shit.

------
jconcilio
[https://technicalpenguins.com](https://technicalpenguins.com) is the site for
the freelance company I run with my fiance. (See if you can count all the
different penguins - our favorites are Lost Penguin for 404s and Plug Penguin
for shameless plugs on whitepapers.)

~~~
davidscolgan
This is wonderful! I love the personality that shines through in your site. In
my experience at least, more personality is always better than less
personality in freelancing.

------
eivarv
[https://eivindarvesen.com](https://eivindarvesen.com)

Home-rolled CMS I made in PHP four years ago or so. Been meaning to update the
design for some time now...

I blog sporadically about anything that interests me, but I've been meaning to
get more focused and deliberate this year.

Excuses, excuses...

------
gempir
I wish i would write more, currently not a lot of content on my site.

[https://gempir.com](https://gempir.com)

Hosted on github pages and build with Hugo.
[https://github.com/gempir/blog](https://github.com/gempir/blog)

------
bytebot
Still just a blog that clearly needs a huge theme update? Heh, but it has
collected fragments since January 2004, when I gave up hand coded HTML and
doing an rsync on the diary.

[http://www.bytebot.net/blog/](http://www.bytebot.net/blog/)

------
gzli
[https://el-ghazali.com](https://el-ghazali.com)

Me: A Front End Engineer that loves Vue.js (and actively searching for a new
role!)

My Portfolio: Initial template by HTML5UP, some custom components, custom
animation, features Vue web applications built by me.

------
davidscolgan
My site is [https://www.lessboring.com](https://www.lessboring.com)

The site is purely Markdown crunched through Pelican, a nifty Python static
site generator.

I've been a freelance Django developer for about 8 years and always wanted to
build a software product of some kind. The idea was to freelance to pay the
bills and spend the rest of my time on products.

Well, the products never really worked out, but the freelancing has worked out
really well, especially in the last two years since I learned about business.
My site now aims to help other developers learn the business skills of
freelancing to help people avoid the pitfalls I fell into.

I've been writing to a mailing list where the good emails go into articles on
this site.

~~~
davidscolgan
My site was designed by my friend Elise who has a super neat freelancing
website: [http://itmustbee.com](http://itmustbee.com) She does Shopify
consulting for beekeepers and is a CSS master.

------
jamwaffles
[https://wapl.es](https://wapl.es)

Uses Jekyll and Github Pages. I'm more interested in just writing words and
sharing knowledge these days than playing with blog frameworks.

Just published a "redesign" this morning. It's... Minimalist...

------
yuhe00
[https://www.inconspicuous.no](https://www.inconspicuous.no)

Mostly just a CV and overview of projects I've done. I do consulting on
realtime-rendering, game dev and interactive installations. Somewhere between
tech and design.

------
kkoppenhaver
[https://keanankoppenhaver.com](https://keanankoppenhaver.com)

I do most of my writing for other blogs or over on our company blog, but tried
to make my personal site as minimal and performant as possible while still
being useful.

------
zaporozhets
I am long overdue for an update and I never got around to making it mobile
friendly.
[https://www.michaelzaporozhets.com](https://www.michaelzaporozhets.com)

My girlfriend says it's boring but I'm a still a fan.

~~~
luxpir
It is boring, but I'm also a fan. A little streak of colour somewhere and some
more interesting content should keep engagement levels up?

------
joeyj01
Wanted to try out a static website generator(HUGO) for both personal and
professional reasons.

[https://yigit-kocak.com](https://yigit-kocak.com)

Note: I know the site's content is a bit old now, but I'm going to update it.

------
rorygibson
[http://rorygibson.me](http://rorygibson.me)

I've been playing with the typography on the site recently. Not massively
happy with it but there you go; I'm sure I'll get round to changing it in a
few weeks^H^H^H^H^Hyears

I'm mostly an interim CTO these days (though I run Trolley [1] as a side
project) but have been a consultant, agile person, Clojure dev, Java dev, Ruby
dev...

About 18 years in to my career and trying to maintain that balance of "can
talk like a business person" and "can still code")

1\. [https://trolley.link](https://trolley.link) \- a JAMstack shopping cart
system

------
brunoluiz
[https://brunoluiz.net](https://brunoluiz.net)

This is my personal blog, with random thoughts and guides around software
development.

Until last year, I was using my Medium to post stuff. But, as I wanted to own
my content and not have issues to post code snippets (Medium is horrible on
this), I moved it to Gatsby + GitHub pages. I am still missing some stuff,
such as a comment system, but this will be solved soon.

Having my own content in Markdown makes easier to transport it around, even to
other systems in the future -- if Gatsby proves to be not that good. And, as
it is ReactJS, it is quite easy to tweak the starter theme.

------
diessica
From programming to my experience sensory-depriving myself in a floating tank
and musings about creativity, this is my blog:

[https://diessi.ca](https://diessi.ca)

I like it simple, static-generated, and minimal.

------
krrishd
Been a while since I’ve updated it, but
[http://itskrish.co](http://itskrish.co)

I promise I was on the minimalist monospace emoji design wave a few months
before it really took off :)

------
ggambetta
[http://gabrielgambetta.com](http://gabrielgambetta.com) has most of my stuff.
Not a blog, more a collection of things I do, including the Client Side
Prediction series, the Computer Graphics textbook, the A* demystified
series... but also a couple of articles about the technical and creative side
of writing and publishing my first novel.

There's also [http://gabrielgambetta.biz](http://gabrielgambetta.biz) for a
different side that I'm exploring more and more seriously :)

------
vkaku
[http://karthikkumar.org](http://karthikkumar.org)

It is not fancy, uses Makefiles and a few scripts to generate static content;
Most of this stuff existed before Node.js and I plan to keep it that way. An
old version of this site used to be on geocities, so you can imagine. :)

It contains pointers to very old code and a link to my old favorite sites and
my social network profiles; It even has a RSS feed that is updated every few
years. ;)

@all: I'm going to go through all of your pages here. Will try my best to
connect with you if I am able to!

------
phubbard
[https://ultracrepidarian.phfactor.net/](https://ultracrepidarian.phfactor.net/)

Minimal politics, tech I find interesting, timekeeping, EVs... classic blog
fodder.

------
jordanstarrk
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-cat-
video-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-cat-video-
extensi/lcpipfmjdfelofldlehfiogoogpkjiea)

I built this Chrome Extension as a small project to learn how to code. This
extension plays a new cat video every time you open a new tab in Chrome.

I am 1/3 complete the Udemy Complete Web Developer Course 2.0 and am having
fun applying what I am learning on small projects like this!

------
xem
[http://xem.github.io](http://xem.github.io)

I'm Maxime, front-end developer and passionate of JavaScript code-golfing.

I make tiny JS demos & games for fun or for contests like JS1K.com and
JS13Kgames.com, and write about them (among other front-end experiments) here.

There's also a lot of tech watch and projects involving other topics like
retro consoles emulation, Unicode, WebGL, and even a collection of memes and
jokes.

Feel free to send feedback, even negative.

(I know the site's style is a bit old now, but I'm updating it!)

Cheers :)

------
vivekkalyan
created an account after lurking here for 3(!) years now. happy for this to be
my first post, as the HN community has definitely been an inspiration towards
starting my own website/blog (and I have in turn convinced a few others)

[https://www.vivekkalyan.com/](https://www.vivekkalyan.com/)

my website is built with gatsbyJS and hosted with netlify. i plan to blog
regularly about NLP/deep learning topics and eventually add projects + photog
but thats for another day.

------
slamingzone
[https://cyrilniobe.com](https://cyrilniobe.com) \- I'm a junior software
developer (still a student) but I like minimalist things

------
ibudiallo
[https://www.ibrahimdiallo.com](https://www.ibrahimdiallo.com)

The name is in the domain. Not my main website, but it is a fun project
nevertheless.

------
brianliddell
My personal blog: [https://www.brill.blog/](https://www.brill.blog/)

I’m an amateur designer and coder. I made the site to explore responsive
layout, to learn how to code templates in a CMS (Craft), and to get exactly
the kind of personal site I wanted. Of course it’s turned out not quite as I
expected, and I’m struggling to motivate myself to create the volume of
content it needs.

So, I’d love to get feedback (and encouragement) from you guys.

------
pauljarvis
[https://pjrvs.com](https://pjrvs.com) \- it's simple, but it sure does work
for me. I'm a writer and entrepreneur.

------
wink
[https://f5n.org](https://f5n.org) \- running since 2011, former websites
(going back to 1998) haven't been updated since

Source: [https://github.com/winks/f5n.org](https://github.com/winks/f5n.org)

Tool: hugo (an older version)

Custom theme:
[https://github.com/winks/hugo-f5norg](https://github.com/winks/hugo-f5norg)

------
mraza007
Subscribe to mine [http://muhammadraza.me](http://muhammadraza.me) I try to
write atleast 3 articles every month

------
kaishin
[https://redalemeden.com/](https://redalemeden.com/)

Just deployed a new design, rewritten in Gatsby (source:
[https://github.com/kaishin/redalemeden.com](https://github.com/kaishin/redalemeden.com)).
I still have plans to add some additional bells and whistles but I am happy
with the result so far!

------
whatrocks
[https://www.charlieharrington.com](https://www.charlieharrington.com) I've
just finished the first draft of my children's novel about robots, so I'm
planning to post more about the writing, editing, querying, publishing process
here. Right now, most of the posts on my site are about books, ultramarathons,
coding, and music.

------
samuell
[https://bionics.it](https://bionics.it)

Has served as my research blog during my phd studies in pharmaceutical
bioinformatics and covers a lot of my insight gained on batch workflow systems
for running machine learning pipelines (mostly on hpc clusters and locally),
as well as some Go stuff.

Custom design based on bulma.io css framework, and processwire(.com) as CMS.

------
bananicorn
Oh lord, I really need to rework mine visually - it's just some HTML+CSS which
gets mangled by my own PHP powered minimizer, and of course there's JS for the
games. All of this was written more or less to try if I could even get a page
up and running, but it was fun ;)

[http://bananicorn.com/](http://bananicorn.com/)

------
Keats
[https://www.vincentprouillet.com/](https://www.vincentprouillet.com/)

I do need to blog more but recently it was mostly about my projects. It is
powered by one of them, Zola
([https://www.getzola.org/](https://www.getzola.org/)).

I want to write more but not really sure about the topics.

------
billpg
Dancing icons. It seemed like a good idea at the time.

[http://billpg.com/](http://billpg.com/)

------
ohduran
[https://alvaroduran.me](https://alvaroduran.me)

My personal site, mostly about the books I've read and the lessons I've
learnt. So far I've covered books such as Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus, Skin
in the Game, Deep Work, or Through the Language Glass, among others.

Any feedback is very much welcomed! Thank you, guys!

~~~
alx_m
I have a quick tip: there's an issue with the Github pages SSL certificate.
Apparently it's an easy fix:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/42177720/359774](https://stackoverflow.com/a/42177720/359774)

~~~
ohduran
Thank God, I've tried to solve this for quite some time now. You're the man!!

------
jwcooney
[https://jwcooney.com/](https://jwcooney.com/)

My name is Justin Cooney and this is my personal programming blog that I
occasionally post code snippets or random programming related ideas to. I
haven't contributed much in the past year(s), but hopefully can motivate
myself to post more in future.

------
erwinlarios
[http://erwinandres.github.io/](http://erwinandres.github.io/)

I'm Erwin, this is my personal website. I'm trying to start a career as a
front-end developer.

I was looking for a minimalist design with minimal assets for fast loading,
readable text, good accessibility, and good CSS print styles.

------
dusted
[http://dusted.dk](http://dusted.dk) Just a place where I keep my stuff.

------
pard68
Late to the game, but I just gave my site a facelift.

[https://www.0x44.pw](https://www.0x44.pw)

I'm a sysadmin, hope to get into dev one day. Background (ie my degree) is in
theology, been on my IT hustle for just over a year professionally. Blog is
new, doing python and rust stuff mostly.

------
jacob_rezi
[http://www.jacobjacquet.com/](http://www.jacobjacquet.com/)

------
dnnrly
I put something up to capture thoughts and record thing for myself for
posterity. At least 1 of the posts started as notes to myself so I could refer
to it later on.

Not much there but I did enjoy hunting down photos of Marseille to use.

[https://skillscheck.co.uk](https://skillscheck.co.uk)

------
billconan
[https://epiphany.pub](https://epiphany.pub)

My blog platform under development.

~~~
veddox
Fancy! The interactivity is indeed impressive :-)

It also feels a bit overloaded, though. Especially the lower bar on the
homepage - the cursive script is really hard to read, and the scrolling
credits are too distracting.

~~~
billconan
Thank you very much for the feedback! You are the first to give me any
feedback. I have been hesitated to show it to people as it’s under heavy
development. Yes, I also think the lower bar is a bit too much, my intention
was to give credits to all the open source projects I use, without them I
can’t imagine I would be able to make this website.

------
docwpipe
[https://takeabreathtoo.wordpress.com](https://takeabreathtoo.wordpress.com)

I started this blog last year to share interesting reads that I come across
(includes the ones recommended by HN). It covers varied subjects and would
love to improve with your feedback.

Thanks.

------
vintharas
[https://www.barbarianmeetscoding.com/](https://www.barbarianmeetscoding.com/)

I write mostly about web dev, front-end, ux, dev productivity and whatever I
happen to be tinkering with at the moment. All of it with a pinch of fantasy
on top ^_^

------
Gasp0de
[https://lamasa.de](https://lamasa.de) I mainly created it because people kept
asking me how I made my DIY smart energy meter, so now I can just redirect
them to my website. Have a lot of refining to do on those descriptions though.

------
kuroikyu
I've been thinking lately I should take a look at Gatsby finally add build a
blog that goes with my current website. At the moment it's just a list of
projects and some contact info.

[https://kuroikyu.com/](https://kuroikyu.com/)

------
lumbertje
[https://www.kartastudio.nl/](https://www.kartastudio.nl/)

My company's new website: We make interactive data visualization for the web.
Karta is a data design studio from Utrecht and makes data understandable for
everyone.

------
ninjavis
[https://gobitcoinincome.com](https://gobitcoinincome.com)

Yup, with all the other mining operations closing down around the world, the
company I mine with is expanding.

This blog is for educational purposes around crypto and mining. Still a work
in progress :)

------
anthonyoconnor
[https://anthonyoconnor.ca](https://anthonyoconnor.ca) \- Mainly just for my
resume and a few blog posts at
[https://anthonyoconnor.ca/blog](https://anthonyoconnor.ca/blog)

------
casi19
[https://ishimura.uk/](https://ishimura.uk/)

------
amuresan
[https://adimuresan.com/](https://adimuresan.com/)

Personal website that I've been wanting to turn into a blog about
computational (differential) geometry, applied mathematics, performance
optimization and distributed systems.

------
bogdan_cornianu
[https://bogdancornianu.com/](https://bogdancornianu.com/)

My name is Bogdan Cornianu and this is my blog where I write technical stuff,
do book reviews, post projects I'm working on and also favorite movies and TV
shows.

------
jppope
jonpauluritis.com

I went super brutalist for fun. I may move back to a more traditional
typographic setup but for the moment I think I'll keep it as is.

Note on the photography. Some of the photos are done by a friend =>
joevenuto.com. He's awesome and looking for interesting gigs.

------
veddox
[https://terranostra.one/](https://terranostra.one/)

I like writing, both as an art and as a tool to shape and share ideas.
Accordingly, my blog is a rather eclectic mix of topics, from biology and
books to Java and Lisp.

------
esaprogramacion
Engineering: [https://travisbumgarner.com](https://travisbumgarner.com)
Photography:
[https://travisbumgarner.photography](https://travisbumgarner.photography)

------
crstin
[https://www.crstin.com](https://www.crstin.com)

------
rinchik
Interesting. Threads like this can also be used for profiling, tracking and
analysis of HN readers and active users.

Well, it's a double-edged sword I guess.

P.S. Also there is nothing wrong with self-promotion, assuming you are not
shamelessly plugging in irrelevant, low-quality content.

EDIT: P.S.

~~~
luxpir
Depends how involved in HN you are already. I have already submitted links to
my sites a bunch of sites over the last few years so figured it makes no
difference at this point.

Looks like you have too, so what are you waiting for :D

------
MaurizioPz
[https://codecleane.rs/](https://codecleane.rs/)

It's a blog I write with my brother, dedicated to topics regarding working in
a legacy environment while applying agile and software craftsmanship
principles

------
mrtdex15
[https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/) I'm a developer of the service.
We analyze your chances to get freelance projects leveraging AI. So, you will
see only relevant jobs for you.

------
zimpenfish
Oh, why not? If nothing else, it might provoke me to do the second part of the
linear typewriters post.

[https://rjp.is/blogging/](https://rjp.is/blogging/) (powered by Hugo)

There is no coherent theme, I'm afraid.

------
spc476
It's a mixture of programming, travel, observations, and other miscellaneous
topics for the past twenty years using a home grown blogging engine:
[http://boston.conman.org](http://boston.conman.org)

------
SkyLinx
[https://vitobotta.com/](https://vitobotta.com/) \- it's my personal blog
where I write about stuff like programming (especially Ruby and Rails) and
other things I use for development etc.

------
caviv
[https://www.cnaanaviv.com](https://www.cnaanaviv.com) and
[http://breapo.com](http://breapo.com) \- unfortunately I don't have much time
to update.

------
cauliflower99
I just started a blog / website last year @
[https://dcaulfield.com](https://dcaulfield.com). Currently, I'm building up
my knowledge of devops and product management.

I welcome any feedback anyone has!

------
lunelson
[https://lunelson.xyz/](https://lunelson.xyz/)

This is pretty new and has a way to go but I put it out partly to force myself
to follow up. "Watch this space" sort of thing. Static hosted.

------
abaditya
[https://abaditya.com/](https://abaditya.com/) Started the blog in 2006 to
share how-tos, interesting links, movie reviews and the like. Haven't posted
there for a while though.

------
fabianrios
[http://www.fabianrios.co/en/](http://www.fabianrios.co/en/) Did everything. I
wrote a small CMS in rails + the design and the coding 6 years ago. it still
works :)

------
elbrujohalcon
[https://medium.com/@elbrujohalcon](https://medium.com/@elbrujohalcon) Mostly
about Erlang development and being a Tech Leader, but there are other things
here and there.

------
drakonka
Mine is [http://liza.io](http://liza.io)

My last post happens to be more of a life update, but mostly I just blog about
my long-running personal project, Go, and other stuff I run into when coding.

------
RexM
I don’t post often. It’s a static site generated with hexo, using the default
theme from wintersmith and it’s hosted on cloudfront/S3.

[https://rexflex.net/](https://rexflex.net/)

------
mthwsjc_
[http://johnmathews.eu](http://johnmathews.eu) It's my personal blog, mostly
about side projects or what I'm learning. It's been a great mirror to my
interests.

------
luizfzs
[https://luizfzs.github.io/](https://luizfzs.github.io/) Just a GH page I
created to write about solutions to CTFs. Haven't been updated for a few
months now.

------
rasikjain
[https://www.rasikjain.com](https://www.rasikjain.com)

Personal Website created few months ago to try out different Static site
generators. Settled with Hugo. Hoping to write blog soon :-)

------
btx
[https://batr.am](https://batr.am)

------
jonasba
Mostly out of date...

[https://badalic.com/](https://badalic.com/)
[https://blog.badalic.com](https://blog.badalic.com)

------
Adamantcheese
[http://temporary.directory/blog](http://temporary.directory/blog)

Going to probably make another blogpost soon about how I'm so mad at Lenovo's
bullshit.

------
xorand
[https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/](https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/)

Blog of a mathematician with interests in computation, geometry, open science.

------
bryanbraun
[https://www.bryanbraun.com](https://www.bryanbraun.com)

It's been running for 9 years now and I'm getting close to blog post number
400.

Looking forward to the next 400. :)

------
ryanstorm
[http://westby.io/](http://westby.io/)

I just have a few posts right now, mostly related to climbing. Hoping to
update the site and write more this year.

------
nullandvoid
Recently finished updating my portfolio - would love to hear some feedback /
feel free to get in touch for a chat :)

[http://tomyeoman.me](http://tomyeoman.me)

~~~
geraltofrivia
Hi, nullandvoid. I can't comment about the content on your page, but here's a
few comments about the UI, which IMHO perturb the experience.

\- As you scroll down, and the gradients shift to yellow, white font based
text gets difficult to read

\- (On Mobile) the black footer, and headers feel uncanny, and take up reading
space. Maybe fixing the header to the top of the page is a better option?
Since most people don't mind scrolling to the top to find the nav bar. Kudos
for using both text and icons there btw. Regarding the footer, the left side
(powered by ?) can go to the bottom of the page since it's not particularly
relevant. Also consider making the icon clickable to whatever that thing is.
The LinkedIn, GitHub and Stack overflow links could be in the contact section,
where you've got linkedin anyway. Or maybe fixed at the top, right above
projects section.

All of this is just my personal thoughts, feel free to ignore :)

~~~
nullandvoid
Hi geraltofrivia - Appreciate the feedback!

I'm certainly aware of the mobile being more clumsy than I had wanted ( spent
a lot of time on the desktop and then retrofitted the mobile view which i'm
unhappy with :P ).

I will certainly add those points to my TODO list when i'm polishing it up
over the next few weeks

------
allanmacgregor
[https://coderoncode.com](https://coderoncode.com)

Programming and technology, I'm currently working on rebuilding it and new
content after a bit of a hiatus

------
meagher
personal site [https://meagher.co](https://meagher.co)

blog [https://websgrain.com](https://websgrain.com)

------
iliaznk
Here's mine [http://www.zuenok.com](http://www.zuenok.com) You can click
anywhere to refresh. Not working w/o JS, sorry.

------
cybermandu
[https://magardinesh.com.np/](https://magardinesh.com.np/) \- Just a simple
personal site. I am a frontend developer.

------
puntofisso
[http://puntofisso.net](http://puntofisso.net)

I'm pretty much a data/digital jack of all trades and the website probably
shows it...

------
Axfon
[https://www.axfon.com](https://www.axfon.com) About Tech Tutorial I hope we
change more knowledge to share with other people

------
rohan1024
We probably should have weekly thread for this.

[http://www.ankshilp.in/blog](http://www.ankshilp.in/blog)

Ps: The blog is under heavy construction.

------
larntz
Here's mine. I definitely don't frequently enough and leave too many drafts
unfinished.

[https://blue42.net](https://blue42.net)

------
nithinm
[http://nithinmurali.github.io](http://nithinmurali.github.io) a bit on the
heavy side and not updated for quite a while.

------
jdanylko
My personal website for ASP.NET/C# developers
[https://www.danylkoweb.com/](https://www.danylkoweb.com/)

------
caioribeiro
[https://crpwebdev.github.io](https://crpwebdev.github.io) I'm fullstack dev,
writter, blogger and entrepreneur.

------
zocoi
[https://zocoi.com/](https://zocoi.com/)

Personal blog built with Jekyll, code on Github and hosted on Netlify (all are
free)

~~~
danieltorre
Looks like the links for the posts are broken.

------
middlering
[https://c306.net](https://c306.net) Home page is a cluster of links to
assortment of apps, blogs, profiles, et al.

------
jamieweb
My blog - 100% bespoke PHP with no frameworks, etc:
[https://www.jamieweb.net/](https://www.jamieweb.net/)

------
zzo38computer
I have gopher://zzo38computer.org/ although there are also files accessible by
HTTP but not linked from the root of either the HTTP or Gopher.

------
Risse
[https://polso.info](https://polso.info)

I mostly write about Drupal, PHP and Javascript. Planning on doing a redesign
soon.

------
mooreds
[http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/](http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/)

Been blogging for over 15 years.

------
glowrocks
Mostly my photos, with a small amount of techie stuff.

Published since 2002.

[https://allthepages.org/](https://allthepages.org/)

------
palerdot
Mine - [https://palerdot.in](https://palerdot.in)

Just a static site that I use as kind of showcase to my personal stuffs.

------
rado
WP photoblog demoing minimalistic front end (13 KB CSS + 10 KB JS) –
[https://rado.bg](https://rado.bg)

------
qhfgva
Just threw this together for my webcomic:
[http://madeofmistake.com](http://madeofmistake.com)

------
trumbitta2
A few posts, but hey it's mine.

[https://www.williamghelfi.com/](https://www.williamghelfi.com/)

------
TheGrumpyBrit
Very little content, but sure:
[https://www.timboswell.co.uk](https://www.timboswell.co.uk)

------
bkq
Infrequently blog, never really advertised it anywhere.

[https://andrewpillar.com](https://andrewpillar.com)

------
javaIsGreat
[https://fatcatdog.github.io](https://fatcatdog.github.io)

Personal site: Create react app hosted on Github

------
oktata
[http://www.gauravsarin.com/](http://www.gauravsarin.com/) Personal website

------
CloudNetworking
[https://cloudnetworking.io](https://cloudnetworking.io) :)

I write about cloud networking in general.

------
TheAuditor
[http://thegrumpysage.me](http://thegrumpysage.me)

Philosophical poetry and stuff. Not very regular.

------
sheun
[http://www.sheunlawani.com](http://www.sheunlawani.com) -> Personal Blog

------
adambowles
[https://adambowl.es/](https://adambowl.es/)

I like seeing a few domain hacks here!

------
refrigerator
recently started blogging: [https://taimur.me](https://taimur.me)

trying to publish something once a week, either there, or for bigger
researched pieces, on Medium
([https://medium.com/@taimurabdaal](https://medium.com/@taimurabdaal))

------
matclab
[https://ontoblogie.clabaut.net](https://ontoblogie.clabaut.net)

------
pawelkomarnicki
[https://cubitoo.com](https://cubitoo.com)

My personal website, portfolio and blog

------
primozk
[https://primozker.in](https://primozker.in)

I have one post per year, but anyways.

------
raybesiga
Here's mine [https://raybesiga.com](https://raybesiga.com)

------
dyeje
[http://jeremydye.fyi/](http://jeremydye.fyi/)

Tried to keep it simple.

------
funkyboy
[https://www.upbeat.it](https://www.upbeat.it)

Adventures in making software.

------
sadiqevani
[https://www.sadiqevani.com](https://www.sadiqevani.com)

------
kusha
[https://kusha.me](https://kusha.me)

Blog, Portfolio, Resume, Contact

------
BigBalli
[http://giacomoballi.com](http://giacomoballi.com)

------
dablweb
[https://devbrett.com](https://devbrett.com)

------
Frank010
[http://illegalcode.com](http://illegalcode.com)

Just for fun

------
rameshl
[https://rameshl.com](https://rameshl.com)

------
snek
[https://gus.host](https://gus.host)

Simple and effective :)

------
astrikos
Https://artres.xyz where I write and blog about art tutorials!

